# Neopren Battery Cover



## Turdus philomelos (18 Mar 2018)

Stumbled across this battery cover on another ebike forum and should arrive tomorrow.







Not sure how good it will be in protecting the battery from cold/freezing temperatures and what the fit will be like for my Shimano Steps battery. 

Will report back.


----------



## oldwheels (24 Mar 2018)

Thanks for the link. Looks like it should fit my GTech battery. I have taken a punt anyway and if it fits will report back.


----------



## oldwheels (28 Mar 2018)

It does fit over the GTech battery but fabric interferes with the mount a little bit. Still works but battery feels a bit unstable. Some fairly easy modification and it will be ok and a lot better looking than the poly bag I currently have tied over it.


----------



## Turdus philomelos (7 Apr 2018)

Fits Shimano Steps battery. As mentioned a bit of tweaking to ensure the it doesn't foul the battery contact points but apart that good protection from dirt and moisture.


----------

